# Cat Fish Baits



## ugly_stick101

*What do you think works better?*​
walmart bait233.33%or the bait i listed466.67%


----------



## ugly_stick101

Dont go to the store and by like walmart bait beacause it never really works. Go to a professional outdoor sports shop and get it there because its not the cheap stuff walmart sells. But personally i would use my own bait...Bacon, pepperoni's, Shad (caught using a seining net) Chubs, or and sausages. If you really want them to work dip them in premium catfish bait dip and stuff that really stinks too (i prefer the stuff that smells like waste). Then throw er out and wait for a big jerk on your pole.
Oh yeah i forgot...this one time i was swimming in this lake and i saw kids catching at least 5-6 lbs catfish with a fishing net!! it was the kraziest thing i ever did see...and it was right up on shore too.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Out of what you had listed, I'll have to try out pepperoni or sausage. That's not the only reason I voted for your thread over Wal-Mart. I'm VERY anti-Wal-Mart. I think its bogus you can go in there and buy firearms (oh yes, I'm very for the sale of firearms, and I'm very for hunting) but you can't go in there and buy a CD that has the magical F--- word on it. How stupid is that?


----------



## Jonnyjoe

Hi, I live out west where the water is cold. I have been trying to find some new baits to use other than the old standards. I think that I have purchased just about every bait that I could get my hands on. I have found out that many baits work in just some waters, and states. I did try one at Wal-mart, it is Charlies Blood Bait in the dough ball. I have had such success in my state that I will never use anything else again unless this bait quits working for some reason. I had a wild summer in 2005 as I kept trying to find new places to fish, possibly where few have fished. I have tried pepperoni and sausage, hot dogs, and most legal baits. A lot of them do catch fish. But with the things that I have learned this past year there will have to be something really special come along to replace what I do now.


----------



## killadoe

Try Dial soap. It sounds crazy but it works better than almost anything else. Also on trotline use tin foil it works great. Just keep the tin foil about six inches in the water.


----------



## rockinmichigan

I've heard of bar soap working before. How exactly do you rig it up?


----------



## killadoe

Get the white soap, cut a chnk with your knife and put it on you set lines, trot lines or if you have the patience on your fishing pole. It has to be unscented and white. I dont know what it does but you wil catch some fish with it....


----------

